# . Free to good home - Leigh RVA1 Router Vacuum Attachment dust collection system



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Leigh RVA1 Router Vacuum Attachment dust collection system. New In box. Never used. Includes Instructions.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

what a great gesture!! Kudo's on ya Jim.... and Merry Christmas


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Really! You have no use for it??

I've found several ways of using this vacuum attachment for routing projects other than dovetailing. I have their newer vacuum system for my D4R but I'm keeping the RVA 1 around for these occasional "other" uses. Routing a rabbet along the edge of a board with a hand held router is my main use for it. It doesn't get all of the chips, but it gets most of them. Having it kind of floating along with it's end roller against the board edge keeps it close in and working even if I rotate the router slightly during the cut.

Charley


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ill take it.
PM me and I will email a shipping label.
Laurence


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*I want it*

If your in Texas, I'll drive to get it.

[email protected] John Bradshaw


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

I could use it as well. In the Minneapolis area. Thanks for your offer! 

[email protected]


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you given it away yet? Please let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for your interest, someone already put dibs on it. He is arranging with his brother to pick it up.


----------



## BarnOwl (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow... Amazing generosity!!


----------



## Paul 13 (Feb 24, 2017)

IRestore said:


> Leigh RVA1 Router Vacuum Attachment dust collection system. New In box. Never used. Includes Instructions.


Hi, given that it was back in December 2015 that you posted about a free to good home RVA1 attachment I suspect that it found one. If not, and you still have it I would like to obtain the attachment. As I reside in the UK I'd be happy to pay for the postage.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Your assumption is correct. Not sure if I should have deleted this post afterwards or ?????


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can`t Jim. I could but someone might remember it and come looking for it so best is just to say it's gone. If you had posted in the want ads section I could change it from "for sale" (which it really wasn't) to "sold" which would let every one know it's gone.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the clarification. I didn't post it in the want ads, didn't even know about them....The unit is no longer available. Thanks everyone for your interest!


----------

